# Ernie's farm..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 8, 2016)

Visited this large farm house a little while back.it was fairly empty but did have some lovely decay.and some nice colours.especially in the kitchen.upstairs was fairly solid with a few holes in the floors and some spongy spots.there was several outbuildings but the big barn at the back was exceptionally nice.at the front was a bungalow.this was derelict too.because I had a nosey in the Windows.but it was just empty and a more modern building.it was an enjoyable wander around here.


----------



## tazong (Jun 8, 2016)

Very colourful fella seeing how decayed it is , great stuff


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2016)

Blimey thats a big ol' place! Well done dude, cheers for sharing!


----------



## missypink (Jun 9, 2016)

That boiler looks like something from outer space - love it!!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 9, 2016)

Your photos really suit this place. Glad you got to see it.


----------



## Re-Mecs (Jun 9, 2016)

Loved these! that boiler is so dam cool i want one just for storage. the table with the 2 tin cones just make the think its 2 small tin men stangin guard, love all of it!!


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks too valuable to just leave, is it part of an estate? I enjoyed it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amazing no graffiti!First class explore Mikey. Cracking images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 10, 2016)

Nicely done as per your usual. That barn is still good for a conversion. A lot of nice items here such as the rosettes for heavy horse, I can only presume that it was hauling a plough with a shire horse. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 10, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done as per your usual. That barn is still good for a conversion. A lot of nice items here such as the rosettes for heavy horse, I can only presume that it was hauling a plough with a shire horse. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.



Sad to see this place in such a mess. The 'Heavy Horse Society' movement really took off after the arrival of the tractor indicated that the horse would be soon redundant on the farm for working the land - people started to preserve the heavy draught horse breeds such as the Shire and Suffolk Punch etc. Whilst some County shows awarded prizes for actually ploughing furrows with a horse and plough, in other shows it was conformity to breed standards that was judged. Littleport Heavy Horse Society did both over the years; indications are that in 1966 a rosette for actual ploughing might specify 'match', so these rosettes could be for breed confirmation classes. However you cannot relate the 1966 newspaper to the year the rosettes were awarded, neither can you state how the awards were made - single horse, two awards over two shows. Two horses both gaining 2nd at one show etc. Who knows, but this is a nice reminder of more peaceful times I spent with our Shires on the family farm. Fuel was expensive and relatively scarce in the 50's, so my Uncle's six Shires still worked damned hard for their daily feed in those days!


----------



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice to see others visiting this place. I live 5 mins walk up the road from this place. Great place!


----------

